# new life for a '39 Schwinn  parts bike



## Tim the Skid (Jan 9, 2018)

I picked this Admiral badged '39 up at an auto swap meet for the parts that were on it, and planned to part it out. When I got home I threw some tires on and changed the chain guard and seat pan. Then I made the mistake of wiping down the frame. When I saw there was color coming back I decided to see if I could save the bike. Now I've reached the point of no return. I'm trying to build a low buck pre-war rider with parts I can scrounge around here. The frame turned out decent, working on the fenders today.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2018)

Looking good, keep at it!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2018)

Looking good, keep at it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2018)

Looking good, keep at it!


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 9, 2018)

WOW  nice score


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2018)

It looks done to me.
Great Job!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 9, 2018)

Coming out awesome!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks fantastic,nice job!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice - can't wait to see it with the fenders done.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 9, 2018)

Trying to get some color out of the fenders. Mother nature was not as kind to the tin pieces. The front has pitting and a trace of color.


 

 
The rear had a coat of blue paint on it and preserved a little more color.


----------



## ADVHOG (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow! Looks great! What are You rubbing it down with?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 9, 2018)

ADVHOG said:


> Wow! Looks great! What are You rubbing it down with?



Meguiar's 105 ultra cut compound, 1200 wet dry and 0000 steel wool


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice save.

Wet sanding is one of my trusted methods as well.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 9, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Looking good, keep at it!



GOOD POTENTIAL!  A DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH!
IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 9, 2018)

I like the red pin striping ,Same as on my 37 BA-67  ..My Ba67 was in about the same condition when I got it...WD-40 AND 0000 steel wool  ..Then came the rubbing compound with wet sand paper... wax on wax off! Schwinn's have great paint...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 9, 2018)

Schwinns do have good paint Gary, but the frame seems to be a  lot better than the fenders.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 9, 2018)

Looking good Tim. Didn't you have a tank for that bike? You can at least ride it this summer then trade it at the Ranch.
'Shawn


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 10, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Schwinns do have good paint Gary, but the frame seems to be a  lot better than the fenders.



Yeah ,seems like fenders always take a hit by mother nature..


----------



## gkeep (Jan 12, 2018)

That is an inspiration! The frame has really come back to life. I f the fenders just don't make it for you leave them off and it'll qualify for the Fenderless Friday thread. Or put the fenders on, throw on some blue EL light wire and make it a night time only ride, no one will notice the fenders with all the LED bling.

Gary


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jan 12, 2018)

coool bike lookin great !


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 13, 2018)

Wow this is insane! Great save!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 14, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Wow this is insane! Great save!




lol. My buddy used the exact word for this project. When he saw what I was trying to do he said "you're insane!" I did get a lot done this weekend. Tomorrow looks like a seat, chain, and some pedals, and this one will be back on the road after sitting for many years.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow! That is killer! Just when people think something is to far gone, this is proof!


----------



## buickmike (Jan 14, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> Looking good Tim. Didn't you have a tank for that bike? You can at least ride it this summer then trade it at the Ranch.
> 'Shawn




Did u have the tank?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 14, 2018)

LOOKING GOOD!
LOTS OF TLC.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 14, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Did u have the tank?



No. I saw a few at the Iron Ranch for sale but I didn't buy one.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 14, 2018)

Shawn, the tank I had for sale at the Iron Ranch was postwar.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 14, 2018)

Holy Escamoles! that turned put great, good job.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 15, 2018)

F*ing schwinn-nominal!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2018)

First ride today. Need to make few adjustments, and I'd like to change out the seat and maybe add a 6 hole rack, but it's a rider again.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2018)

Mucho mejor!


----------



## Dave K (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks rad!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Mucho mejor! View attachment 738304[/QUOTE



.....................

gracias mi hermano


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 15, 2018)

Killer job!


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jan 16, 2018)

too cool ! my kind a bike


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 16, 2018)

Again, great save. The early front expander brake is a big bonus.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 16, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Mucho mejor! View attachment 738304






Tim the Skid said:


> .....................
> 
> gracias mi hermano




So are we learning Spanish here...  write the translation also, just saying.
(not for me, I live in Miami, we speak Spanglish here)...lol.


----------



## Intense One (Jan 17, 2018)

Glad to see you decided to keep the ol boy alive and give him a second chance to roll again.  Great effort, buddy!


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 17, 2018)

Great job. Another one saved!


----------



## GTV (Jan 20, 2018)

Truly an amazing save! Bringing it to the swap meet in a few weeks? Not interested to buy, I'd just love to see it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 21, 2018)

amazing that there was color under all that rust.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 23, 2018)

GTV said:


> Truly an amazing save! Bringing it to the swap meet in a few weeks? Not interested to buy, I'd just love to see it.



Which swap meet? Are you going?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 23, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> amazing that there was color under all that rust.



It was more like surface corrosion and a reddish brown layer of dirt. It did require a few days of rubbin'.


----------



## GTV (Jan 23, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Which swap meet? Are you going?




http://www.thefair.com/fun/details/early-bird-model-t-show-swap-meet

I'm considering it for sure. Looking at it now, it's probably not worth dragging a bike to.


----------

